# Control de graves



## MRSOUND2006 (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola gente, les comento...

necesito un control de graves lo mas simple posible, entonces me puse a buscar y encontre este 

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema44.html

Ahora digo yo..., sirve eso??, le tendre que poner un pre amplificador en la salida?.

El circuito se adiere a un amplificador para un subwoofer, que dentro de pocos dias publico un proyecto de un SUBWOOFER PASABANDA de 6to Orden Auto-amplificado.


Desde ya muchisimas GRACIAS!!!! 

SALUDOS. MARTIN!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2007)

Un subwoofer no lleva pasabanda, lleva pasabajos.
Si ya tienes el filtro por que no usas la salida de este para regular la intensidad de los bajos en vez de un control de graves ?


----------



## MRSOUND2006 (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola FOGONAZO, te cuento, un SUBWOOFER PASABANDA DE 6to ORDEN es una caja acustica especial, fijate en internet.


Ademas, no tengo filtro, necesito uno, pero mi pregunta es si este circuito deja pasar los graves y si ademas sirve este circuito ya que es muy simple. Saludos.


----------



## broka (Sep 1, 2007)

viejo, mira este es un pasabajos EXCELENTE, cmo veras subi varias fotos para el ensamble armado totalmente artesanal, resulto es muy bueno lo recomiendo a toda la comunidad
de verda que el trabajo de hacerlo vale la pena, saludos viejo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5681.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2007)

Tenemos una discrepancia de nombres.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_pasa_bajo

Tu circuito no tiene la pendiente de corte necesaria, te puede funcionar pero con limitaciones

Si andas bien en ingles aqui te dice como calcular un filtro activo (No es facil)
http://www.ece.uic.edu/~jmorisak/blpf.html 

Aqui te dice como calcular un filtro pasivo
http://sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm

Si no te llevas bien con el ingles, avisa y te busco algo en castellano


----------



## //pollo// (Sep 18, 2007)

hola como va? fogonazo esta muy buena la pagina esa para el calculo de filtros activos, lo trate de traducir pero no se entiende muy bien...vos tendrias algun link de una pagina de calculo de filtros activos como la anterior pero que este en castellano???

desde ya muchas gracias!

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2007)

Aqui tienes 2 filtros, estos son los esquemas si quieres adecuar tu filtro a una frecuencia especifica habra que calcular

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema98.html

http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_filt_act_PasoBajo.asp


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2007)

Aqui tienes un muy buen documento sobre el calculo y tipos de filtros


----------



## pdelt3 (Ago 20, 2010)

Este es el circuito de electronicafacil:






Ahora mi preguna es: ¿Tiene dos entradas y dos salidas?, es decir ¿Está diseñado para dos canales?. Si no es así, ¿A donde se conecta la otra pata de la R1 y el nodo que va al C1 y al C2?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 20, 2010)

Mi forma de verlo es, que el circuito es mono, y lo que tenes a la izquierda del diagrama es la entrada y a la derecha la salida, lo que vos has marcado con rojo seria el "positivo" de la señal y la linea de abajo es la masa de la señal de audio.


----------



## pdelt3 (Ago 20, 2010)

Ah ya lo entendi, entonces esto sería:






Para el que necesita, dejo la lista de componentes:

*R1 10 k Ω  
R2 100 k Ω potenciómetro
R3 1 k Ω     
C1 33 nF    
C2 330 nF  *

_*Si se satura cambiar el condensador de 330 nF por uno de 1nF*_



Gracias


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 20, 2010)

Bueno lo que tene marcado en rojo es señal y el otro punto es masa.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 20, 2010)

Ambos son señal, los dos de la izquierda son las entradas de la señal (el rojo, positivo, debajo la masa) y a la derecha tenés las salidas (en rojo el positivo y debajo la masa).
El esquema solo indica un canal. Para estereo, necesitas otro igual.
Sds.



pdelt3 dijo:


> Ah ya lo entendi, entonces esto sería:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora si. Que bueno que te quedo claro.
Sds.


----------



## asrelial (Nov 8, 2010)

halguien ya a usado este circuito?


----------



## Libardo M (Dic 15, 2010)

asrelial dijo:


> halguien ya a usado este circuito?


 


ES un control de tono pasivo lo que quierre decir que te atenua la señal, lo puedes usar pero con un buen preamplificador a la entrada o a la salida


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 15, 2010)

Sí, es cierto. Te recomiendo que uses un preamplificador con control de graves, con algun Tl 082, o similar..
Saludos.


----------



## asrelial (Dic 15, 2010)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## Fercho123455 (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola 
Una ecualizacion de graves se puede realizar sin necesidad de un preamplificador, solo que para tener un adecuado pasabajos necesitas tener tambien un adecuado control sobre los tonos mas agudos
Aqui te dejo un esquema lo mas simple posible que incluye graves y agudos
PD: la coneccion de este circuito se debe realizar antes del amplificador


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Eso es un control de tonos pasivo de perdidas por insersción, necesitan una compensación por la perdida que producen, ese tipo en particular.
Si pones los controles en plano y tenes como puentear la entrada con la salida, vas a ver el aumento de volumen....

Es decir experimentaras lo que dice Libardo

Por eso son mejor los del tipo Baxandall que se pueden realizar con trnasistores o con opreracionales.

De todas formas si tenes muy buena señal y la perdida no afecta demasiado podes probar y ver si se adecua a tus necesidades y gusto, frente a estas cosas lo mejor es probar y experimentar un poco, en una plaqueta perforada universal la podes armar facilmete y probar, si ves que te gusta o te satisface listo, ese sera tu control de tonos


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 30, 2010)

Es cierto, en mi caso, siempre utilizo amplificadores de poca potencia, entre 20 y 60 watt. No puedo resignar db's en filtros pasivos.. Por eso, siempre que puedo, les pongo activos con amp. operacionales. 
Saludos, y feliz año nuevo cordobés a Panda, y feliz año nuevo común al resto jaja [offtopic ]
Agucasta


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Feliciz año nuevo cordobes coterraneo!!! cuidese que en estos dias las calles estan en llamas, cada vez que las cordobesas salen a la calle, los cuore lo sienten jejejeje 
Felicidades a todos


----------

